# Hanger Swirl / Gear tie



## athenabeana (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi there!

This is my very first post on SMF! Yay! Thanks to all the posters in this community. You've been soooo helpful! 

so, I am starting to experiment with design and don't want to buy any more tools, But I have a huge crush on the hanger swirl and hidden feather. Is there a go to that anyone uses to DIY a tool for this purpose? Can I just literally use a wire hanger?

Thanks everyone!
Athena


----------



## Deedles (Nov 2, 2015)

Howdy and welcome!

I watched a You Tube video recently from a lady that made the prettiest wispy swirls using a regular wire hanger. The link was posted in one of the recent threads about swirls but I don't remember which one.


----------



## newbie (Nov 2, 2015)

You can use a wire hanger. That will give you a bit less movement than something thicker. If you want something thicker, you can cut a straw to the length of the mold you will be using and thread that onto the hanger and bend the hander into a square shape to suit. Doesn't require anything expensive. Have fun!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 3, 2015)

I tried & tried to do hanger swirls and always hated the results until I bought gear ties. It changed my whole attitude! Now, whenever I am planning a new soap, the hanger swirl is what I think of first.


----------

